# Spinach for green



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to lightly color one of my soaps green, and I was thinking of doing that with spinach. Can I just cut spinach, let it sit in the oil I'm using overnight and then filter it out before I make my soap, or will that not do the trick? Other light green suggestions? I'm still learning and a bit scared to jump into clays and micas until I have a better knowledge of exactly which soap I want to make (still messing with oil this and oil that and see what happens!). 

Marion


----------



## Frank (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi i was also looking for green and i have just used kelp to green my soap and it is a light green,so was thinking if i did add more then it would be darket,
Frank


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the spinach will end up turning brown. Frank, just an fyi on the kelp, if you add too much your soap can end up smelling fishy.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Brown soap isn't green and fishy soap doesn't sound good at all. So do I have to go to a Mica to color my soap?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

You could still give it a try to see, I don't know for sure but have an idea based on my experiments with natural color. There are people out there that use only natural coloring but it is really tricky, most of the time the colors are muted and they tend to fade. There is a lot info on the web for natural coloring.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've had good luck with peppermint powder if it compliments your soap scent. It's not a bright green but it does stay green.


----------



## Frank (Dec 27, 2011)

I live in a small fishing village so a fishy smell is not new to my village.lol will be cutting this kelp soap later this afternoon and will let you know,


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Ha, Frank, I'm sure it'll be great then! I guess, being from a small farm town, I should experiment with some manure, a smell that is totally un-offensive to me!!! We both might be making soap for a small customer base, though 

I am going to try the kelp, the spinach and the peppermint (wouldn't work for the soap I'm planning now, but it would for two others).

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Frank (Dec 27, 2011)

the kelp did turn out the share of green i wanted,i added 1/4 cup to a reg rec. Just loving this soaping and glad i did start doing as so far a responce from friends but the soap is still curing so will wait until they try the ones i have,


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For a regular looking green, I use french green clay and liquid chlorophyll. I've read that chlorophyll will turn to brown, but I have soap that is a year old and it is still green. Maybe it's the clay that helps the chlorophyll keep it's color - who knows. But I like it. Green clay alone will give you a very, very light green. Comfrey leaf powder gives you a more sage green. Ground parsley leaf works pretty well too. These are the only one's I've used, so far.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Cindy, I was hoping you'd answer because I remembered you like to use natural stuff (me too, if I can, and I think color is secondary anyway. I got my soap out of the Kelsei mold! Definitely not a perfect unmolding, but I have my plan ready for the next batch, use a liner on the botton for one thing. :biggrin


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

a pinch of green oxide, for natural go with spurilla powder


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I like green oxide for green. I used barley grass powder last summer for green flecks in a batch and they are still green.


----------

